# Mayapple Shawl



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

These pictures are of my Mayapple Shawl. I designed it after seeing some Mayapple plants coming up in a woodland near my home last spring. The lace motif in the center section of the shawl body resembles the umbrella-like leaves of the Mayapple plant sheltering the pretty little simple white flower underneath, and I tried to incorporate other "springy" botanical motifs as well. And the polka dots? Well, I just like them! Can we pretend they are little seeds?

I chose the cheerful yellow yarn because it is the same color as the middle of the Mayapple flowers. I wasn't sure about that color, since it is brighter than I usually use for my samples, but my mom loved it and me convinced to use it. I was pleasantly surprised, and was reminded (yet again) that moms are always right!

The yarn is Madelinetosh Sock (a fingering weight) in the Butter color. I used about 750 yards on US #5/3755mm needles. That yarn is really wonderful to use for shawls, with a lovely stitch definition and drape. The butter color is unfortunately discontinued from what I understand. The shape is an elongated semi-circle.

The pattern is available on Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayapple-shawl


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Another stunner!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I have recently completed this shawl, and it is beautiful!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Dee, it is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Well done. Beautiful shawl.


----------



## rosebud527 (Jun 20, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

This is the link.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayapple-shawl


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

I've had my eye on this one...beautiful shawl!


----------



## Nancy Deak (May 5, 2014)

Dee:

This is so beautiful. I want to take advantage of your sale, but can't decide. Can you recommend any other patterns that would be appropriate for beads


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

In a word .... Gorgeous!! ... great colour as well .. well Done !!!

G


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is such a beautiful design. Absolutely beautiful shawl. I love, love the colour. The stitch definition is is fantastic. You really outdid yourself with this design.

Sue


stevieland said:


> These pictures are of my Mayapple Shawl. I designed it after seeing some Mayapple plants coming up in a woodland near my home last spring. The lace motif in the center section of the shawl body resembles the upside down leaves of the Mayapple plant sheltering the pretty little simple white flower underneath, and I tried to incorporate other "springy" botanical motifs as well. And the polka dots? Well, I just like them! Can we pretend they are little seeds?
> 
> I chose the cheerful yellow yarn because it is the same color as the middle of the Mayapple flowers. I wasn't sure about that color, since it is brighter than I usually use for my samples, but my mom loved it and me convinced to use it. I was pleasantly surprised, and was reminded (yet again) that moms are always right!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Stunning! I love this design. Having knit this pattern, I know how easy it is. Love the polka dots! LOL! In fact, I love everything about it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Too bad Madelinetosh discontinued the color. That is one beautiful yellow!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Nancy Deak said:


> Dee:
> 
> This is so beautiful. I want to take advantage of your sale, but can't decide. Can you recommend any other patterns that would be appropriate for beads


I know that beads have been used on all of Dee's designs with great success. You will find many of them have been beaded by knitters who participate in Dee's Ravelry group.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/design-by-dee


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Moosie said:


> This is the link.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mayapple-shawl


Thanks! I always forget that if you put a period after the link it won't work. I just fixed it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have recently completed this shawl, and it is beautiful!


I just went and found your posts about Mayapple. It is stunning, I love that yarn you used. I didn't see the topic the when you first posted. So sorry I missed it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Suo said:


> Another stunner!


Thanks! I see you are in Silver Spring, MD. My mom lives there. Where do you shop for your yarn? I know there are several nice shops in that area. There is the one in Wheaton, are there any others?


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

People who can do things like this truly amaze me------really beautiful.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Nancy Deak said:


> Dee:
> 
> This is so beautiful. I want to take advantage of your sale, but can't decide. Can you recommend any other patterns that would be appropriate for beads


Thanks so much! I think that just about all of my patterns have been knitted up with beads. I am not a bead knitter myself, but if you click on the projects done with any of the patterns, and then do a search for "beads" you can see different versions done that are beaded. if you need help figuring out how to do that kind of Ravelry search, just PM me and I can show you.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

very classy looking


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Suo said:


> Another stunner!


DITTO THAT!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

This is one of my absolute favorites. I've knit 3 of them...so far! I'm not a yellow person either but your Mom was right! It's stunning!

I added beads to 2 of mine, that border has lots of beading possibilities.


----------



## rahi (Apr 2, 2015)

In one word
Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## shinermom (Sep 13, 2013)

WOW!! Amazing work. Working my way to having that kind of talent.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW that is gorgeous!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your shawl is absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for the link.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

What can I say but, absolute perfection...Your design stuns the mind with its beauty.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I could sit and look all day at the lace work in this shawl pattern. Your combination of lacework designs creates such a delicate and feminine shawl. What is really nice is that it looks so complicated but is actually a fun knit.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Stunning shawl!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

One of the most beautiful I've seen--absolutely stunning! Love the color and the design.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks very much, purchased this one and the Holbrook.


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

So beautiful!!! Great workmanship!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Magnificent!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

That's really one of your most beautiful designs. I absolutely LOVE the center back lace panel.
I happened to see one of your amazing designs at Stitches South in Nashville last Friday. Someone had made Holbrook in a lovely peachy color.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh, it's a beauty!


----------



## tikhea (Aug 11, 2011)

truly exquisite....what a lovely color for spring...great needlework...


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

What a lovely version of your design, Dee.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, this is stunning and a lovely colour. :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> Dee, it is BEAUTIFUL


Thanks Elissa!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is such a beautiful design. Absolutely beautiful shawl. I love, love the colour. The stitch definition is is fantastic. You really outdid yourself with this design.
> 
> Sue


Sue, thanks so much. I bought the yarn at the Maryland Sheep and Wool festival a couple of years ago. I was so attracted to it on that bright sunny spring day I bought it but then held onto it for a long time since I thought it just might be a bit too much. But as the shawl developed, and then when the sun happened to hit it just right while I photographing it, I realized I'd made the right choice after all. It's so easy to second guess oneself!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Sapphires-n-Purls said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks! I'm so glad you posted, since I was trying to remember who did that gorgeous yarn I forgot to bookmark last time i looked at it. Wow, that is some amazing stuff. You are a very talented lady.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

LadyBug 2014 said:


> People who can do things like this truly amaze me------really beautiful.


That is so sweet, thank you!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Stunning! I love this design. Having knit this pattern, I know how easy it is. Love the polka dots! LOL! In fact, I love everything about it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Too bad Madelinetosh discontinued the color. That is one beautiful yellow!


You know how in love I am with your green Mayapple. That is such a beautifully knitted shawl of yours. And yes, it is too bad that color was discontinued. It really is a perfect yellow.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just stunning!!! I remember making this shawl and just admiring the pattern so much. I did not give this one away to my sister but just looking at yours makes me want to make another one. Yellow is certainly a most becoming color, just awesome!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Funny, I just saw the notice about your Spring BOGO Sale on Ravelry and that was one of the ones I picked! Thanks for making them available so reasonably!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just for the record....besides being a VERY talented designer.....Stevieland has the patience of a saint (as anyone who might ever have wanted or needed her help will certainly attest to) but, she is also generous and warm and freindly. THANK YOU


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Gorgeous shawl


Thanks! On a different subject, that may be the best avatar ever! I just crack up every time I see it. Just had to tell you. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> This is one of my absolute favorites. I've knit 3 of them...so far! I'm not a yellow person either but your Mom was right! It's stunning!
> 
> I added beads to 2 of mine, that border has lots of beading possibilities.


Thanks so much Dee. I totally forgot that you knitted 3! It's hard to keep up with you and your pretty knitting.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW, that is absolutely beautiful. Well done.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

fairfaxgirl said:


> One of the most beautiful I've seen--absolutely stunning! Love the color and the design.


Thanks, that is so kind of you to say.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> That's really one of your most beautiful designs. I absolutely LOVE the center back lace panel.
> I happened to see one of your amazing designs at Stitches South in Nashville last Friday. Someone had made Holbrook in a lovely peachy color.


Thanks so much, MaryJo. How cool that you saw a Holbrook? I am always so amazed to hear that! A couple of years ago I was at Maryland Sheep and Wool and saw several people wearing their Ashtons. I just had to pinch myself. I'm going to that festival this Saturday (I am crossing off the days on the calendar, I love it so much) and it would be great to see some another one. I never expect it, but when it happens, well, what a thrill!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Gorgeous , Dee! :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Sticksandstrings (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow! Thanks for sharing. Just exquisite!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> What can I say but, absolute perfection...Your design stuns the mind with its beauty.


Thank you my friend. You are always so kind and supportive.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Bloomers said:


> Funny, I just saw the notice about your Spring BOGO Sale on Ravelry and that was one of the ones I picked! Thanks for making them available so reasonably!


It's my pleasure. I am so fortunate to be able to do this for a living thanks to my wonderful supporters, so it was my little way of saying "thanks."


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Just stunning!!! I remember making this shawl and just admiring the pattern so much. I did not give this one away to my sister but just looking at yours makes me want to make another one. Yellow is certainly a most becoming color, just awesome!


Thanks Pat. What color did you make for your sister? I can't remember for some reason. Was it blue?I do remember how pretty it was!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> Just for the record....besides being a VERY talented designer.....Stevieland has the patience of a saint (as anyone who might ever have wanted or needed her help will certainly attest to) but, she is also generous and warm and freindly. THANK YOU


Elissa, you make me blush, I don't even know what to say except you are such a sweetie and thanks! And can I send a big hug too?


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl !


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dee, if you will go to www.msff.net (Magnolia State Fiber Festival) you will see Ashton as a headliner for one of the vendors. Isn't that cool??


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have not made one for my sister...not yet that is but, the one I made for myself was using Baah La Jolla yarn in raspberry toffee color, which has been worn by yours truly and ( if I may boast) gotten a lot of compliments . I think that I posted mine on July 14 of last year on this wonderful forum.


stevieland said:


> Thanks Pat. What color did you make for your sister? I can't remember for some reason. Was it blue?I do remember how pretty it was!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome!!! Wow what an endorsement of Dee's designing talent!!


Pocahontas said:


> Dee, if you will go to www.msff.net (Magnolia State Fiber Festival) you will see Ashton as a headliner for one of the vendors. Isn't that cool??


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

That's one of the prettiest shawls I've ever seen! Outstanding! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Dee, if you will go to www.msff.net (Magnolia State Fiber Festival) you will see Ashton as a headliner for one of the vendors. Isn't that cool??


It would be indeed, except that isn't Ashton! I looked it up on Ravelry, it has similar structure, but the motifs are different. The picture on the fiber festival isn't too close up so it sure looks close though. Ashton did come first, for what it's worth!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning..Second to none. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful yarn, color, photography and amazing design.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Really fabulous !! It drapes so beautifully. I wish the UK had more yarn outlets to view and chose from all the amazing yarns the US and Canada appear to have.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Exquisite &#128512;


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

My friend and I are going to do our own KAL on this shawl, as soon as we clear some of our other projects. I have most of your patterns. They are the easiest, for me, to follow and have the most options of making the shawl my own. Thanks for all your lovely designs.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's absolutely beautiful Dee. I love everything about it., I'm very happy that I bought the pattern as well as many others of yours. You are an amazing pattern designer and I look forward to making lots of your shawls. &#128158; Ros


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

it is beautiful


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Dee, this is beautiful! I have been eyeing this pattern for a while. Maybe in the fall when the youngest grandchild I watch will be in all day kindergarten and I can concentrate. The only bad thing with your patterns is that there are so many wonderful shawls that it is hard to decide which one to knit first - or next! Thank you for your great patterns! And you offer help when needed! Thank you, thank you!


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

Absolutely stunning - I wish I had the patience to make something like that.


----------



## nmorris (Oct 14, 2014)

Absolutely stunning - I wish I had the patience to make something like that.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Dee you have designed yet another absolutely stunning shawl! Perfect name, and the colour is gorgeous, really showcases the beautiful stitch definition


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I love it. Color, pattern, fine knitting. I looking at a 'Favorite'.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dee thanks so much for the patterns and for your buy one get one free deal. I just ordered Mayapple and Mitali. I have always liked Mitali and now this new pattern was a just gotta have it one. I am not very experienced in lace knitting so I will probably start with the Mitali and work my way up to the Mayapple. Thanks again.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow what a lovely job designing your shawl. It is truly beautiful. Congrats!!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

As always, a work of art! Thank you!!!


----------



## jojo44 (Jul 6, 2013)

WOW!!! What a beautiful shawl!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

kammyv4 said:


> Dee thanks so much for the patterns and for your buy one get one free deal. I just ordered Mayapple and Mitali. I have always liked Mitali and now this new pattern was a just gotta have it one. I am not very experienced in lace knitting so I will probably start with the Mitali and work my way up to the Mayapple. Thanks again.


Please tell me about the buy one get one free deal, please!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I didn't think they could get any prettier, but they have!!!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Just purchased this pattern. Can't wait to get started on it. Have to finish all my other WIP's and test knits first.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Gorgeous work!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Gorgeous...and I love the color!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm building up quite a store of your patterns that I will knit when I feel I am skilled enough. I will purchase this one for sure. It's gorgeous.


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

So gorgeous! Beautiful work.


----------



## kathy0223 (Feb 7, 2015)

This shawl is absolutely beautiful....my favorite color


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

Priceless!!!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

stevieland said:


> It would be indeed, except that isn't Ashton! I looked it up on Ravelry, it has similar structure, but the motifs are different. The picture on the fiber festival isn't too close up so it sure looks close though. Ashton did come first, for what it's worth!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl and like you said mom is always right, the color is outstanding.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

So beautiful!


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I completed this shawl pattern last year and I loved it. I gave it to a friend who also loves it. I was able to follow your pattern without any problem. It was a pleasure to knit. I am currently working on a Glenallen Shawl but my old brain is not picking up the pattern as easily. Not sure why but I am determined to finish it. I am on the last repeat of the body chart. I love your patterns.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is absolutely stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Go to Ravelry and look up Design By Dee then click on one of the patterns (like the Alquemie cowl) and you will find the information. Good luck as the sale ends tomorrow.


johannecw said:


> Please tell me about the buy one get one free deal, please!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Blinda (Aug 15, 2012)

Love this one!!!!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl and I love the color.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

A beautiful piece of work, stunning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Another absolutely stunning shawl!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## M2SMRTFORU (Oct 28, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful. Anything you put your time into is worth having. I love the things I have that you have done. 

Keep it up.

Laura


----------



## sheltiejudy (Oct 29, 2014)

Outstanding work!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

beautiful id love to knit something so lovely


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't know what else to say that hasn't already been said. Your shawls are a beautiful design and are beautifully knit. You are indeed in the right profession. Thanks for sharing all of your talents.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Exquisite work! I'm drooling!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Just "WOW"


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

That is so beautiful - LOVE the yellow!!  Ann


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Your design is simply awesome!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Another stunner Dee.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

So gorgeous! You are a genius!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Your patterns are beautiful...and I like the colour too...


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I loved this shawl the first time I saw it. Yours is so beautiful.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Like sunshine on your shoulders. Beautiful as usual.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Really enjoyed your recent sale! This was one of the patterns I picked up. I couldn't get the same yarn, but I liked that shawl in that color so I ordered some in another company, but it just isn't the same. Bummer, but I will try to over-dye to give it more depth.

Anyway - I actually have a "Dee O'Keefe" file on my computer with all your amazing patterns and photos. You are so talented!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

This is such a gorgeous shawl!! I love doing lace and you did a superb job not only on the knitting, but in creating that pattern. And thank you for posting the link. 

Marge


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Dee, I just went to your site and ordered three patterns. Your work is simply beautiful. I hope sometime soon to get brave enough to knit one of your beautiufl patterns. Thanks for the sale too.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!
Another winner Stevieland!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

So lovely! The color is gorgeous &#128512;


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, wow! I love every aspect ... story especially, colour, stitching. I, like others, am now going to have to find another pattern before the end of your sale tomorrow. That shouldn't be difficult. Ha!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

The pattern is amazing. Love your description.. it is easy to see you love to do this! Thank you for sharing, it's beautiful!


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

I love it, beautiful design beautifully knitted. The colour is lovely for it, yellow can be different.
Elizabeth48


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## marti123456 (Feb 27, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I want to thank each of you who took the time to comment. I'm going to try to answer quite a few now that I've sat down to start my work day, but please know that if I don't reply directly to your post that I appreciate it just as much! 

It's the support and encouragement on this site that gave me the courage to quit my day job and give this design thing a whirl! Thanks to each of you, my special KP friends and family! Group Hug!!!!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I have not made one for my sister...not yet that is but, the one I made for myself was using Baah La Jolla yarn in raspberry toffee color, which has been worn by yours truly and ( if I may boast) gotten a lot of compliments . I think that I posted mine on July 14 of last year on this wonderful forum.


I have no idea how I got that idea, so sorry about that! Now I remember the raspberry toffee (yum yum) color! I can see it in my minds eye. My bad!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

purdeygirl said:


> Really fabulous !! It drapes so beautifully. I wish the UK had more yarn outlets to view and chose from all the amazing yarns the US and Canada appear to have.


Thank you. It does seem that there are so many smaller companies here that specialize in stunning hand dyed yarn. And then there is Etsy, which has some amazingly talented hand dyers. Do you find that the shipping costs to the UK are just a deal breaker? I know that when I try to stay in the US when I buy online just for that reason.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> My friend and I are going to do our own KAL on this shawl, as soon as we clear some of our other projects. I have most of your patterns. They are the easiest, for me, to follow and have the most options of making the shawl my own. Thanks for all your lovely designs.


Thanks so much! I can't wait to see your version of the pattern, and your friend's too! Please PM me when you get post here if you do so I can come "oooh and aaahhhh" over your shawls! And thanks for the kind words about the patterns. I try to make them as easy to follow as possible, at least the way I'd like to have a pattern if I was knitting it, and so it is so nice to hear that it works!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

oge designs said:


> Dee you have designed yet another absolutely stunning shawl! Perfect name, and the colour is gorgeous, really showcases the beautiful stitch definition


Vera, you already know that you are one of my very favorite designers, so thanks so much for the comment! I love your new blanket by the way, wow, exquisite as always.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

M2SMRTFORU said:


> Your work is so beautiful. Anything you put your time into is worth having. I love the things I have that you have done.
> 
> Keep it up.
> 
> Laura


That is so nice of you to say. Thanks!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

judyr said:


> I don't know what else to say that hasn't already been said. Your shawls are a beautiful design and are beautifully knit. You are indeed in the right profession. Thanks for sharing all of your talents.


Thanks! Although sometimes late at night when a design I'm working on is just not "cooperating" I wonder about that being in the right profession thing! (And as I just ripped out about 1000 uncooperative stitches in my latest creation.) But we knitters are a tenacious bunch and know that it always works out eventually. Thanks goodness!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

highihid said:


> Hi Dee, I just went to your site and ordered three patterns. Your work is simply beautiful. I hope sometime soon to get brave enough to knit one of your beautiufl patterns. Thanks for the sale too.


Thanks! (and you are welcome too.) About becoming brave enough... well, no time like the present! Please know that if you want to give it a try, you are always free to contact me for help, coaching and cheerleading. As I always say on my KALs: You can DO IT!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Really enjoyed your recent sale! This was one of the patterns I picked up. I couldn't get the same yarn, but I liked that shawl in that color so I ordered some in another company, but it just isn't the same. Bummer, but I will try to over-dye to give it more depth.
> 
> Anyway - I actually have a "Dee O'Keefe" file on my computer with all your amazing patterns and photos. You are so talented!!


Thanks a bunch! I'm so sorry about the yarn though. I couldn't believe that about a month after I released the pattern that the color became discontinued. What will you over dye with? I don't know anything about that, although I wish I did.

I am so tickled that you have a "Dee" file on your computer. Wow. I'm walking tall! Bless your heart.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I'm building up quite a store of your patterns that I will knit when I feel I am skilled enough. I will purchase this one for sure. It's gorgeous.


Hi Cydneyjo! So nice to "hear" from you! I had such a great time meeting you at Two Rivers a few month's back. Are you going to the grand re-opening, I think it is Sat. June 20? I'll be there most of the day. Mary wants me to do a trunk show of my shawls and I'll be discussing my designing methods/inspirations using the Ruxton Shawl as an example.

That Secret Garden sweater you post a few days back--that is Awesome with a capital A! I just looked it up to see what you'd knitted lately. If you knit that sweater, I know you can tackle any one of my patterns!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


>


The only reason I even posted that it was not my shawl is that I didn't want to take credit for one of mine being in that online brochure! Just so you know, I had to really squint and I still wasn't sure... I had to go find it on Ravelry to make sure! So I understand totally how one could mistake it. Maybe Ashton was a bit of the designer's inspiration??


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

What a real beauty!!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely incredible. Could be your best one yet! The color is magnificent and shows the detailing so well. You've reached a new high!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Beautiful shawl. Love the color.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

There are no adjectives left to describe how I feel about this. When a novice like me sees something like this my first thought is that I have a difficult time knitting a lacey 30 stitch scarf. I could never do anything even close to this.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Really enjoyed your recent sale! This was one of the patterns I picked up. I couldn't get the same yarn, but I liked that shawl in that color so I ordered some in another company, but it just isn't the same. Bummer, but I will try to over-dye to give it more depth.
> 
> Anyway - I actually have a "Dee O'Keefe" file on my computer with all your amazing patterns and photos. You are so talented!!


Maybe Socks that Rock has a color of yellow that would work. This company is excellent to work with. You could check out what they have, and even contact them. When you place an order, the yarn is then dyed and shipped.

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrTccFrKkFVSpkAi8YnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTE0c2tzNWI0BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2dxMQR2dGlkA0ZGWFVJMjFfMQ--/RV=2/RE=1430362859/RO=10/RU=http%3a%2f%2fwww.bluemoonfiberarts.com%2fnewmoon%2findex.php%3fmain_page%3dindex%26cPath%3d182_4_64/RK=0/RS=W0Vj6Khl2a_iheeKWPeql0k7Nkw-


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> There are no adjectives left to describe how I feel about this. When a novice like me sees something like this my first thought is that I have a difficult time knitting a lacey 30 stitch scarf. I could never do anything even close to this.


You CAN do it! You know the saying, "Nothing ventured, nothing gained!" I know one lady, who six months after learning to knit, joined the original Ashton KAL, and ended up with a gorgeous shawl! There is a "Design by Dee" group on Ravelry where you could join the group and knit a gorgeous shawl. Everyone there is helpful and encouraging when we get stuck. And Dee is on there frequently helping and answering questions.

Also, her patterns are complete, in that she tells you exactly what cast on to use, etc., with links to videos, and her own descriptions. She assumes nothing where the knitter is concerned. That is part of what makes her patterns so great -- everything is spelled out!

Here's a link to the Ravelry group: http://assets3-d.ravelrycache.com/assets/182262930/little_banner_3.JPG


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

moherlyle said:


> Absolutely incredible. Could be your best one yet! The color is magnificent and shows the detailing so well. You've reached a new high!


Oh my goodness, thanks, wow. That is so kind of you to say. I loved designing this one in particular.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow :thumbup:


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> You CAN do it! You know the saying, "Nothing ventured, nothing gained!" I know one lady, who six months after learning to knit, joined the original Ashton KAL, and ended up with a gorgeous shawl! There is a "Design by Dee" group on Ravelry where you could join the group and knit a gorgeous shawl. Everyone there is helpful and encouraging when we get stuck. And Dee is on there frequently helping and answering questions.
> 
> Also, her patterns are complete, in that she tells you exactly what cast on to use, etc., with links to videos, and her own descriptions. She assumes nothing where the knitter is concerned. That is part of what makes her patterns so great -- everything is spelled out!
> 
> Here's a link to the Ravelry group: http://assets3-d.ravelrycache.com/assets/182262930/little_banner_3.JPG


Link did not work for me.
:| :|


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> These pictures are of my Mayapple Shawl. I designed it after seeing some Mayapple plants coming up in a woodland near my home last spring. The lace motif in the center section of the shawl body resembles the umbrella-like leaves of the Mayapple plant sheltering the pretty little simple white flower underneath, and I tried to incorporate other "springy" botanical motifs as well. And the polka dots? Well, I just like them! Can we pretend they are little seeds?
> 
> I chose the cheerful yellow yarn because it is the same color as the middle of the Mayapple flowers. I wasn't sure about that color, since it is brighter than I usually use for my samples, but my mom loved it and me convinced to use it. I was pleasantly surprised, and was reminded (yet again) that moms are always right!
> 
> ...


The shawl is divine! Don't you wish yarn manufacturers would stop deciding for us which colors are "in" and which are "out?" I haven't been able to find a soft yellow or maize in about 20 years, not an easy DIY color.....


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Are you going to the grand re-opening, I think it is Sat. June 20?
> 
> So nice of you to say about the Secret Garden sweaters. They were fun to knit. And I am definitely going to tackle a Stevieland Original.
> 
> I have put the Two Rivers re-opening on my calendar. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Dee,
This is absolutely beautiful. Looks difficult, but want to give it a try. May have to give someone a call but if it turns out like this one of yours it will definitely be worth the calls.

Thanks for sharing your wonderful shawl.

Linda


----------



## Linda Haworth (Sep 2, 2013)

Oops like I got the wrong name. Sorry for that. Again the shawl is beautiful and thanks for sharing. So sorry for the error.

Linda


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

As always so beautiful! Can't decide which two i want to do....


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oooohhhhh..... just stunning


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> These pictures are of my Mayapple Shawl. I designed it after seeing some Mayapple plants coming up in a woodland near my home last spring. The lace motif in the center section of the shawl body resembles the umbrella-like leaves of the Mayapple plant sheltering the pretty little simple white flower underneath, and I tried to incorporate other "springy" botanical motifs as well. And the polka dots? Well, I just like them! Can we pretend they are little seeds?
> 
> I chose the cheerful yellow yarn because it is the same color as the middle of the Mayapple flowers. I wasn't sure about that color, since it is brighter than I usually use for my samples, but my mom loved it and me convinced to use it. I was pleasantly surprised, and was reminded (yet again) that moms are always right!
> 
> ...


This shawl is absolutely gorgeous and is waiting for me to knit it. And this one has MY name on it. To mylself from myself with all my love !


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Is there no limit to your creativity and talent? I hope not!!! Another beauty. Aloha... Bev


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

comebackknitter said:


> Link did not work for me.
> :| :|


Oops! Sorry about that. :roll: This should work:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/design-by-dee


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Spectacular shawl. On my way to get it. Thank you Dee for all you do for us knitters


----------



## jassy (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful !!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Both this shawl and the one in your avatar are absolutely stupendously beautiful.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Another masterpiece - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Simply exquisite!


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Dee, it's gorgeous!! Everything about it is stunning. Love the color, too bad it's been discontinued.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Breathtakingly beautiful shawl. Have just purchased the Mayapple and the Holbrook. Eyeing off the Ruxton, too, and the Nanciann, and the Elizabeth, and the ..... I'd better live until I'm at least 200 if I want to make them all. Not so much good fingering weight yarn available in Oz: we are a major sheep/wool producing nation but export about 95% of our wool for processing overseas, and that which returns is sold at exorbitant prices. Purchasing yarn from the US and the UK can be expensive, with hefty postal charges added. Fortunately, not a lot of yarn weight needed in a shawl or three! And I'll give up eating if necessary before I give up purchasing yarn for knitting, especially gorgeous shawls such as this one!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Thanks! Although sometimes late at night when a design I'm working on is just not "cooperating" I wonder about that being in the right profession thing! (And as I just ripped out about 1000 uncooperative stitches in my latest creation.) But we knitters are a tenacious bunch and know that it always works out eventually. Thanks goodness!


Just got a book and some yarn blanks to play with. They recommend using food safe dyes like Koolaide, Jello, or egg dyes to start. I thought I'd brown it down in places since it is too banana bright for my taste. I have several yarns that have gone out of style colorwise, plus some that were not like the photo, and I read I can overdye to make them more pleasing.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought the pattern a couple of days ago and purchased the yarn today. I've done a few lace shawls but none that look this complicated. Wish me luck!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Gorgeous!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Laniebp said:


> There are no adjectives left to describe how I feel about this. When a novice like me sees something like this my first thought is that I have a difficult time knitting a lacey 30 stitch scarf. I could never do anything even close to this.


Thanks so much. But remember, we were all novices at one time. When I got into knitting about 8 years ago, I made at least 25 garter stitch scarves, I was so afraid to try anything else. I would have never dreamed that I could knit anything lacey, much less design it! But little by little, once I discovered lace, I made 10,000 mistakes (and counting!) and learned something from every single one of them. So you can eventually do something close to this if you can accept that it might not be easy at first, and that you will screw up a lot! I have a free pattern called the Ashton Shawlette found here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette

It is a lace tutorial that has helped a ton of people learn how to knit lace. And now you know the designer of it, so if you give it a try you can PM me and ask for help. There is also an Ashton KAL on this site that has a ton of good info about the shawl, and you can also read how some of the best lace knitters on this site now were challenged at first, and then watch them learn and grow, just like you will if you want to give it a try!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> The shawl is divine! Don't you wish yarn manufacturers would stop deciding for us which colors are "in" and which are "out?" I haven't been able to find a soft yellow or maize in about 20 years, not an easy DIY color.....


Thanks! You are right about the color thing, it is so irritating when a color one loves is just not "in" for a few years. That type of softer yellow is indeed hard to find, which was why I snatched it up when I saw it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Linda Haworth said:


> Dee,
> This is absolutely beautiful. Looks difficult, but want to give it a try. May have to give someone a call but if it turns out like this one of yours it will definitely be worth the calls.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your wonderful shawl.
> ...


Thanks Linda! It looks a lot harder to knit than it is, trust me. I always try to design that way, making it look fancy to impress your friends but not have it be too harrowing to knit. I have to knit the samples, after all, and there are just certain types of knitting that even I dont' have the patience for! It's nice you have someone to call too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Althea said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful shawl. Have just purchased the Mayapple and the Holbrook. Eyeing off the Ruxton, too, and the Nanciann, and the Elizabeth, and the ..... I'd better live until I'm at least 200 if I want to make them all. Not so much good fingering weight yarn available in Oz: we are a major sheep/wool producing nation but export about 95% of our wool for processing overseas, and that which returns is sold at exorbitant prices. Purchasing yarn from the US and the UK can be expensive, with hefty postal charges added. Fortunately, not a lot of yarn weight needed in a shawl or three! And I'll give up eating if necessary before I give up purchasing yarn for knitting, especially gorgeous shawls such as this one!


Thanks much! I think that knitters have to live longer because we have so much unfinished knitting to finish and we're not going until we do! So go for it!

I can't believe that your country produces the wool and then you have to pay a premium price for it since it is processed elsewhere. That is a real shame.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> Just got a book and some yarn blanks to play with. They recommend using food safe dyes like Koolaide, Jello, or egg dyes to start. I thought I'd brown it down in places since it is too banana bright for my taste. I have several yarns that have gone out of style colorwise, plus some that were not like the photo, and I read I can overdye to make them more pleasing.


That is exciting, you'll have to keep me posted about it. Please PM me and let me know how it goes. I really want to learn to dye one day. I'm drop spinning right now, but the next step is to dye it before I do. So much stuff to do with fiber, so little time!


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you so much for posting the link to your Ashton Shawlette. Have been admiring all the lace shawl pics posted & drooling. Found some lovely lace weight while in Santa Fe, and have just been dreaming so far, never having attempted to try lace. This sounds perfect to start with--and produces a beautiful piece, regardless of the weight yarn used (think I will start with #4 worsted, since I have so much of it my stash). Thanks again for your beautiful work.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Again, another beautiful design, well done.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a stunning shawl and it is your own design!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

It's only good until April 30th, you can get it through her Ravelry site. Just click under the first picture there is a thread.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW, so beautiful!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you so much for posting the link to your Ashton Shawlette. Have been admiring all the lace shawl pics posted & drooling. Found some lovely lace weight while in Santa Fe, and have just been dreaming so far, never having attempted to try lace. This sounds perfect to start with--and produces a beautiful piece, regardless of the weight yarn used (think I will start with #4 worsted, since I have so much of it my stash). Thanks again for your beautiful work.


I look forward to seeing your Ashton! The updated version on Ravelry has info about how to do a worsted weight version with under 400 yards. It goes so quickly that way! When I teach classes on that shawl, we always do the worsted weight for immediate gratification, and easier to see the stitches too. Good luck!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

A beautiful creation indeed.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

An other beautiful one. As ever.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just got an email from KnitFreedom and see your Elizabeth Shawl is one of the 11 featured lace projects for her new class on lace knitting . Congratulations!! You are included with some heavy-hitters of the knitting community! You certainly deserve it, you are extremely talented.

http://knitfreedom.com/lace-knitting/feast-your-eyes-11-gorgeous-lace-projects-to-inspire-you


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! Dee!
Amazing as usual!!!
thank you!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I just got an email from KnitFreedom and see your Elizabeth Shawl is one of the 11 featured lace projects for her new class on lace knitting . Congratulations!! You are included with some heavy-hitters of the knitting community! You certainly deserve it, you are extremely talented.
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/lace-knitting/feast-your-eyes-11-gorgeous-lace-projects-to-inspire-you


Thank you. I was really thrilled when Liat contacted me to use the Elizabeth pattern for that blog post, and I think a link will be in the ebook too. Woo Hoo!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

vjh1530 said:


> I just got an email from KnitFreedom and see your Elizabeth Shawl is one of the 11 featured lace projects for her new class on lace knitting . Congratulations!! You are included with some heavy-hitters of the knitting community! You certainly deserve it, you are extremely talented.
> 
> http://knitfreedom.com/lace-knitting/feast-your-eyes-11-gorgeous-lace-projects-to-inspire-you


Congratulations, Dee. What nice recognition of your beautiful work! (I'd admired your Elizabeth and Mayapple shawls so much, had to order them, too, for the future, when I've practiced on the Ashton, and get brave enough!) So happy for you.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

You are a wonder. So much talent, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very beautiful shawl and such a lovely colour.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Beautiful - as are all your designs. I just wish I had time to knit them all! I really don't bother looking anywhere else for a new shawl pattern. Thanks Dee


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

valmac said:


> Beautiful - as are all your designs. I just wish I had time to knit them all! I really don't bother looking anywhere else for a new shawl pattern. Thanks Dee


Thanks so much back at you! That is so sweet of you to say, I really appreciate it!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Such a beautiful work of art! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Simply beautiful!! Love the color!!


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

That is sooooooooo eligant and soooooooo beautiful. A great job.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I have no idea what a Mayapple is, but your shawl is another masterpiece of design!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Lovely. And the yellow is such a happy color.


----------

